# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditation & Dorsolateral Prefrontal Cortex Development

## Oneirin

So I've been reading a lot about a brain region known as the dorsolateral prefrontal cortex lately as apparently this region goes online when one becomes lucid in a dream. In a study a read recently, when this area was stimulated with ~40hz, inducing gamma waves I believe, a majority of subjects became lucid.
I've been reading up on how this region is involved with self awarenss and situational awareness. When looking at how to ramp up activity, it seems that meditation, specifically mindfulness based meditations are huge.
Here's an excerpt from the website of John Leiff Md.
"Default Network:  In all types of meditation a very important finding was that the Default Mode Network (DMN) was changed, briefly in novice meditators and permanently in experienced meditators.  The DMN is the part of the brain that operates with non-focused internal thought and daydreaming (memories, future planning, wondering, thinking about others). This new default network caused by meditation now included new brain centers (dorsal anterior cingulate and dorsolateral prefrontal cortex) and was associated with increased control of behavior and thought.
Basically, meditation of all types increased focus and self-monitoring of thought and emotion."

- See more at: Meditation & Brain Changes: Current Research | Jon Lieff M.D.

So it seems like in order to develop this area of the brain, be mindfull, be self aware, and be aware of your relationship to the environment. (Very similar to Sageous's self awareness points as well as the basic premise of ADA).

----------


## sisyphus

I found it interesting that compassion (_maitri_) was included among the styles of meditation. The possible link from compassion to mental function seems less obvious than mindfulness (_sati_). I was hoping to read the actual study text that involved compassion meditation, but either I can't find it or it's behind a paywall. Oh well. Anyway, +1 for loving-kindness and goodwill towards all.

----------

